# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace >  American Gold Eagle Giveaway

## Scentsavers

Scent Savers Candles is giving away a 1 oz American Silver Eagle this month. Every candle with a silver coin prize that you buy, gets you an entry into the contest. We price our candles at $19.13 to help raise awareness on how the Fed has been stealing from us since 1913.

Scent Savers candles is also giving away Ron Paul's "End the Fed" to one of the next three orders. 

Trying to do our part on spreading Ron Paul's message of sound money. 

www.scentsaverscandles.com

We are also running an educational campaign on the Scent Savers Facebook page: https://m.facebook.com/SaversScent/?ref=bookmarks

Things like, did you know that priced in gold minimum wage in 1971 was $49! 

Fix the money, End the Fed!

----------

